# Woo hoo! I am in Germany



## Fierlin (Nov 21, 2012)

Exciting isn't it...
Well, it kind of would be if both the books I ordered for the plane and my credit cards weren't getting here a day after I leave.  
I'm going to be there for New Years and Christmas which I am very excited about. 
Going to school with my exchange sister not so much... it took me two years to settle in to this school, two months is going to be a hoot and a half to watch, probably mostly for them, ha ha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, that is exciting. I hope you have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## Fierlin (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you very much! 

I hope so too. It's on my list to play with fireworks at new years.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 21, 2012)

That sounds fun. I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 21, 2012)

Sounds fun!
Did I read correctly that you are going to be there for 2 months? What part of Germany?


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 21, 2012)

Lucky you!  I spent six years of my childhood there, and Christmas was always my favorite holiday.  Have fun, bring back lots of pictures.


----------



## Fierlin (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep, 2 months! I'll get back just in time for the end of the summer holidays here. 
I'll be in Hamburg, although I'm assuming there'll be a skiing trip somewhere, all the exchange families seem to have one planned.

Bitterroot: I bet that would've been great! I spent most of my childhood in England, the snow was wicked... I will take lots of pictures. Hopefully I can get my camera to work.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

That sounds awesome!  I have want to go to Germany since high school. Someday   Take lots of pics for us!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds fun...and you must live somewhere in the southern hemisphere (mentioning summer holidays)?

We had several exchange students, and most were from Germany. 3 from Berlin, 1 from Hamburg, 1 from Itzehoe (northwest coast) and one from Kempten.
My daughters both went and stayed with previous students - both in Berlin. 
Enjoy!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 22, 2012)

Fun! My sis would be soo jeaulous


----------



## bigmike (Nov 22, 2012)

Congratulations,I have spent over half of my adult life in Germany.3 tours of duty as a soldier and then went back as a civilian for 10 years.My wife is German and we just sent our oldest daughter back to Germany to live with her grandmother so she can finish school there as she plans to live in Germany as an adult.I love and miss Germany but we are doing better here in Texas.My daughter is located just outside of Frankfurt........Good luck and have fun..............Mike


----------



## Fierlin (Nov 23, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Sounds fun...and you must live somewhere in the southern hemisphere (mentioning summer holidays)?
> 
> We had several exchange students, and most were from Germany. 3 from Berlin, 1 from Hamburg, 1 from Itzehoe (northwest coast) and one from Kempten.
> My daughters both went and stayed with previous students - both in Berlin.
> Enjoy!


Yep, I live in Australia. I come from England though, and we're stopping over there and going for a day out in London which i'm very happy about.  

I'm not sure if I'll get to go to Berlin, depends on what my family has planned. But just being there should be great.


----------



## Fierlin (Nov 23, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> Congratulations,I have spent over half of my adult life in Germany.3 tours of duty as a soldier and then went back as a civilian for 10 years.My wife is German and we just sent our oldest daughter back to Germany to live with her grandmother so she can finish school there as she plans to live in Germany as an adult.I love and miss Germany but we are doing better here in Texas.My daughter is located just outside of Frankfurt........Good luck and have fun..............Mike


Thank you very much. 

And thanks everyone also. I'm at the airport now, about the leave and tapping into the terrible free wifi.


----------



## Fierlin (Nov 26, 2012)

lol! It looks very like england here. The same species of bush growing alongside the puddle-riddled, muddy leaf litter covered paths beside the nice fields with REAL LIVING GRASS (lol jk - Australia isn't that bad.)


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 26, 2012)

You made it - have a great visit...and PICTURES!


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 26, 2012)

Germany is a beautiful country. Spent 4 years there with my husband when he was in the Army. We were stationed in Herborn Seelbach. Close to Geissen. I miss the scenery, people and mostly the food.


----------



## Fierlin (Nov 26, 2012)

This is not a very nice picture because I took it out of my window (second floor! boo yeah!) but that's what all the houses look like round here. Pretty cool.







And my host father has this completely epic model train set he's building in the basement.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds like you are having fun!


----------

